# sheep



## escorial (Feb 10, 2016)

I've heard it said
that sheep
will spend more time
trying to die
and now i think
how humans are
just like sheep


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 10, 2016)

Despite the uneven flow, I like the overall message. It provokes thought when comparing sheep to humans. It delivers an instant blow, after realization, of reality. I'm always told at work that life is too short. You successfully delivered the same message. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## escorial (Feb 10, 2016)

Cheers man...wrote this after watching a hill farmer on TV describe his beloved sheep breed..


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 12, 2016)

Ya, good one. 

I get it. 

Having said that... without finacial freedom, most of us have no choice but to be like sheep. If you got the bills you can live free and how you want to avoid pushing buttons for society.


----------



## escorial (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the way you think Mesafalcon....it's weird how some thoughts about animals mimic human traits....so very often...yet as a species we seem to ignore the ability to learn from animal behaviour...


----------



## ned (Feb 12, 2016)

the strange and fascinating thing is in the middle lines.

will spend more time
trying to die

I don't get it, but there is a tension, a dilemna, in seemingly living longer in the effort of trying to die - whatever that means.

_Cheers man...wrote this after watching a hill farmer on TV describe his beloved sheep breed.. 						_
yeah, I once had a beloved who liked to sheep breed.......but I would never describe it on TV!.

cheers
Ned


----------



## escorial (Feb 12, 2016)

ned this guy believed his breed of sheep would literally do all they could to shorten their life and him and his wife spend all there time saving the sheep from themselves with the ultimate goal of killing them for profit..i just found the whole programme a fascinating glimpse into human and animal interaction..cheers


----------



## inkwellness (Feb 14, 2016)

Interesting viewpoint here. Enjoyed!


----------



## escorial (Feb 20, 2016)

thanks inkwell..what i was going for was that the animal and human dynamic are so intertwined in life and death that the relationship can come from the love of a flock of sheep that will be sent to slaughter...and still the shepard has this bond with lives he will end....


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 21, 2016)

ned said:


> the strange and fascinating thing is in the middle lines.
> 
> will spend more time
> trying to die



I don't find this strange or fascinating. It makes perfect sense to me.

Sheeps who are raised on farms for their wool, and or meat (in India mutton in very popular), are just basically waiting to die every day. That is not living there lives in the wild free.

Maybe, somewhat like a businessman who goes to work not realizing time is passing him by, that everyday is the same and he is working too hard.

There was a nurse who took a poll of questions to dying patients and asked "What's your biggest regret?" The majority of around 800 said "working too hard." Meaning to me, when you think about it. Being a sheep in society, working without though. And therefore, in a way, waiting to die. Kind of like a sheep who is unaware.

Now, maybe Escorial meant exacly that, maybe he meant something different. The point is, you can put your own meanings to poems to enjoy them.
_
That's what I got from just those 2 lines._


----------



## Revert (Feb 22, 2016)

escorial said:


> will spend more time
> trying to die



I'm interested - what breed was trying to "kill itself". My grandparents have bred sheep for years. 

But the poem is nice, rings true.


----------



## escorial (Feb 23, 2016)

you make  a valid pov...Mesafalcon the whole relationship with livestock is complex and fascinating but ultimitaly we as humans have the ability to control so much and take so much from animals....


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> you make  a valid pov...Mesafalcon the whole relationship with livestock is complex and fascinating but ultimitaly we as humans have the ability to control so much and take so much from animals....



Well, the problem is... we control each other too much as well. 

Sure, I guess the animals have it worse you can say.


----------



## escorial (Feb 27, 2016)

Mesafalcon said:


> Sure, I guess the animals have it worse you can say.



so true man.....


----------

